
Making WiFi fast - kungfudoi
https://lwn.net/Articles/705884/
======
ziszis
I have tried several different routers and firmwares.

The #1 thing that made accessing the Internet faster was implementing domain
level blocking of the top ad and tracking servers at the router level (e.g.
doubleclick.net)

OpenDNS/Cisco let's you set this up domain level blocking in about 10 minutes
that also covers iOS devices, if you don't want to tinker with openWRT.

Previously OpenDNS would monetize by "hijacking" mistyped domains, but they
switched to a friendlier free consumer/paid enterprise model.

------
baerd44
What is the best casual router for Wifi?

~~~
untog
The Wirecutter suggests the TP-Link Archer C7:
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-
router/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-router/)

There's an implication along with this that "best casual" also includes
"affordable". If not, the best casual router is the same as the best non-
casual router - I'm happy with my Google OnHub router but it's more expensive
and depending on your use case (and mine, to be honest, but I've already
bought the thing) it might not be worth the extra cost. Over the years I've
become less enthusiastic to do things like flash DD-WRT to my router and to
instead just pay money for something that I will never have to touch again.

~~~
01upv
I used to have C7 for a year, and it was fast when it worked correctly.
Unfortunately, once every month or so the wifi would stop working and needed a
restart. We also have a weirdly long apartment that didn't get reception at
the far end. This was with 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz bands.

I've since switched to OnHub for 6 months and it's been great. I have yet to
restart the router and get pretty decent coverage all around the apartment.
Well worth the extra money for completely pain free wifi.

Side note: having gone through a bunch of dual band routers so far I've found
most did not allow 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz bands to coexist as the same SSID reliably.
If I did, my MacBook would constantly get 'locked' to 2.4Ghz with lower
bandwidth, since it had better coverage. The OnHub seems to handle this really
well and I have not had any issues at all.

------
DrBlackMan
I've rebelled against the wifi meme for ages. I always go wired.

